# Metallic Green Bee



## Jetjockey (May 18, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/matt-bearup/6050895548/in/photostream


----------



## nabeehive (Oct 23, 2009)

looks like a sweet bee.


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

This was left by aliens when they went back home. They are coming back for them!


----------



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

Jetjockey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/matt-bearup/6050895548/in/photostream


Looks like you have a beautiful Halictid there!

Check out:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halictidae


Adam Finkelstein
www.vpqueenbees.com


----------



## Jetjockey (May 18, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/matt-bearup/6259175631/in/photostream


----------

